# Here it is!!



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Here is our new health section:hello1:

If you have any health queries - vaccinations, sick days, injuries, conditions and everything else health related put the threads in here.

Beforehand they all went into chi questions or chi chat - it will be much easier to find them all here in this section.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yippeeeeee!!! Thanks Jane and thanks Chi People! This will be very nice to have.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Not sure ????*

  Sorry may be a bit thick but is it for the Chis or us humans ?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

michele said:


> Sorry may be a bit thick but is it for the Chis or us humans ?


I believe it's for the Chi's dear, but i'm sure there is somewhere to post questions of our own as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This will be awesome, I love how the forum is getting the different sections, I think it makes it much more user friendly.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

michele said:


> Sorry may be a bit thick but is it for the Chis or us humans ?


If you go to the main page you will see this is under "Chihuahuas" and is the new section called "Chihuahua Health".

Human health is under "Off Topic" in "Diet, Fitness, Health and Beauty"


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Jane


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Midgies struggle with allergies!*

Midgie just turned 5 in August, '10 & has been suffering severly since Oct. '09. Been taking her to the vet every month, sometimes twice to find answers & relief. After many shots, came to the conclusion she may be highly allergic to beef. Changed her food to The Honest Kitchen Preference in which I can choose the meat protein to add. I chose to alternate between ground turkey & Pink salmon which I mix in with every 1 cup of THK. Saw immediate improvement in eyes & the way she feels, but not much improvement in scratching. Finally, I've had enough watching her scratch herself raw & not being able to sleep & get comfortable. Took her to the vet yet again yesterday (Sept. '10). Told vet that 1 year is tooo long to suffer like this & I want a full panel blood test & a skin scrape! 

The skin scrape revealed inflamed follicles (assumed allergy related)

Some of the blood was used to test all her organ levels which all proved to be normal. Her immune system levels where low which relates to her allergies. Vet believes that Midgie has a combination of allergy problems (Environmental & Food). 
The rest of the blood is being sent off to a lab to be tested to find out exactly what she is allergic to.

I am so excited to be getting somewhere! I asked the vet, "Why didn't you tell me to do this before?" She said she did, but I don't think she did & my point is--sometimes we have to tell these vets & doctors what we want & what is best for us & our precious Chis.
I'll know in 10 days what the results of the blood tests reveal.

To make matters a little worse, during the examination, the vet listened to Midgies heart & lungs & noticed Midgies lungs were congested. Allergies will do that. The vet gave her a steriod shot which immediately STOPPED her itching. The poor baby has a runny nose & you can tell she doesn't feel very good. I can't really give her anything until I find out what the blood test reveals & to beat it all, I don't know what to give her for congestion & a runny nose. 10 days is a long time to wait when you don't feel good, but as soon as I know what she's allergic to, she can start taking an allergy shot.

I asked the vet, "How much is that going to cost?" She said, "$75." I said, "a month?" She laughed hysterically and said "No. The shot is good for 10 months." Thank goodness!

I wanted to let everyone know in detail Midgie's health history because I know many Chis & other pets suffer with allergies just like we do & if this helps someone save money & save your animal from unnessary visits, then I'll be happy. This situation has tore my nerves up, many sleepless nights with her up scratching, & nausea not knowing what to do for my baby & I don't want anyone else to go through this if possible.

I'll update this link as soon as I know what the blood test reveal. Until then I'll keep doing my research to help everyone & myself help our Chis live the fullest, healthiest life they could possibly lead.


----------

